# Coolant Temperature Sensor Gauge



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

So my temp sensor was not reading at all, I read in the FSM that to test the gauge and the wires to the gauge to unplug the connector from the temp sensor, jump it to a ground with ignition on and if the gauge reads hot the wires and the gauge is good but I tried with the stock gauge cluster and I got no reading, I replaced the cluster with a tach cluster and still got no reading when i tried it so i took a new wire and grounded it from the back of the harness with ignition on and I STILL didn't get a reading. I'm really tired of it reading cold and this is really frustrating, any suggestions?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Get a new sensor, or you may have an air pocket stuck under the gauge


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't tried the new sensor with the new gauge because I thought it would be pointless if the test didn't work but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to give it a try, I can't today because of the freakin rain (my only day off of work too) but how would I go about the air bubble problem if that is the case?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Gotta let it bleed out.


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't know air could affect a sensor like this, isn't it just a thermistor? How would I go about bleeding air out of it?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

The sensor reads liquid temperature, not air. As far as I know it should bleed itself


----------



## Whitey212 (Apr 25, 2010)

Check if you have five volts to the sensor and a ground... if you do than its probably the sensor. You can check the resistance in the sensor too. And to bleed out the coolant lines just run the car with the coolant resivoir cap off... It will bubble out.


----------

